# Visa Docs Uploading - File Size issue



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear All,

Is there any limit for the files that need to be uploaded for the Visa application?

I'm trying to uploading the bank statements and for each bank the bank statement is coming around 20 MB in pdf format. Is there any other way I can upload them, if at all there is a file size limit?

Also can we upload the files in any other format other than just the .pdf?

Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there any limit for the files that need to be uploaded for the Visa application?
> 
> ...


U can upload Max 60 files of 5 MB size each.

The following link includes ur all ans.

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> U can upload Max 60 files of 5 MB size each.
> 
> The following link includes ur all ans.
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


Hi ils2_fly,

Thanks a lot for the quick help.

Well, I've a small doubt. I've already uploaded files, with spaces in the file names (not suggested by DIAC, which I knew after going through the url that you've posted). Is there any way that I can delete the attachments and re-upload them with the proper names?

And, will this create any issue for the CO and hence throw any impact on my grant?

Thanks


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

*Alternate way ??*

Sorry for diverting the topic a little.. but can you please guide me if we have can give logical name to the attachments ourselves or we need to give any specific names (as we normally have in ACS submission). Also, as in the problem above, can we give names like "BankStatement1", "Bankstatement2" to attachements to control the size of attachments OR all the bankstatements (or a particular category like salary slip or ITR) necessarily have to be in one (.pdf) file.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi ils2_fly,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick help.
> 
> ...


Dear Expats,

Please provide your thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi ils2_fly,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick help.
> 
> ...


No, u can't delete any uploaded file. Ur CO will ask for further documents if necessary. Till then be relaxed.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> No, u can't delete any uploaded file. Ur CO will ask for further documents if necessary. Till then be relaxed.


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Sorry for diverting the topic a little.. but can you please guide me if we have can give logical name to the attachments ourselves or we need to give any specific names (as we normally have in ACS submission). Also, as in the problem above, can we give names like "BankStatement1", "Bankstatement2" to attachements to control the size of attachments OR all the bankstatements (or a particular category like salary slip or ITR) necessarily have to be in one (.pdf) file.



Hi Thumbsup,

You can use logical nomenclature to the attachments. Adhere to the file name guidelines like numbers are not encouraged.

Regds


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there any limit for the files that need to be uploaded for the Visa application?
> 
> ...


Each file size is limited to 5mb and you are allowed to upload 60mb
if you are creating PDF from acrobat pro, go to File>Save as>Reduced size pdf and choose version 9 and later, that will decrease the file size significantly.


----------

